
Artificial intelligence in the cloud promises to be the next great disrupter - felix_thursday
https://next.ft.com/content/106ada72-ef52-11e5-9f20-c3a047354386
======
felix_thursday
I thought this was really, really good, and thankfully it's not behind their
whole paywall thing

